# Looking for a sponsor



## nlf4 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello, I'm an American wishing to find an employer to sponsor me to work in the Netherlands or Belgium. I realize I'm not in the best position as I only have a couple years administrative work experience, and my most "specialized" skill is being a native english speaker, which probably isn't such a big asset anyways since so many people there are fluent/near native level english speakers. 

I have however lived/worked in Belgium for 1.5 yrs and studied dutch for a few years. Although I wouldn't call myself fluent yet, I can read/listen quite well (speaking/writing skills still need some work) and was hoping this would help.

Anyways I've been all over the vacature sites (Undutchables seems to only accept applicants who already have the right to work in the Netherlands). I'm not sure what to expect at all from applying to these.

I was actually surprised to learn how much "easier" it is to obtain your visa/residence card to work in the Netherlands than in Belgium. Apparently, from reading the embassy's site, as a U.S. citizen I don't need the MVV and can apply directly for a residence card? And I can even travel there first and then apply, while the employer submits the work permit? This is of course not SO much easier because the hard part is mostly finding the employer in the first place. But after going through the Belgian visa process once, well.....I'm wondering if I understood this correctly haha.

I know there is no easy "loophole" to this process really, but if anyone has advice to share, or if I'm overlooking some way to go about this... I would appreciate any help at all


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Generally speaking, to get a work permit, you first have to find a job - and then it's the employer that "justifies" the hiring of someone from outside the EU. (So you're actually competing with the whole of the EU.) Although the process sounds easier, it's probably not in practice.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Without special skills it's doubtful you can get a work permit. With the high influx of eastern/south Europeans it's also not getting easier. Marriage or Family relations are the easier ways these days.


----------



## Dutchess (Jun 30, 2015)

I agree. I think your chances of obtaining a visa this way are pretty slim. Perhaps your chances are better if you get accepted into a university and move on a student visa. Getting a degree highly increases your chances of finding a job too. It is a win win really.


----------



## nlf4 (Jun 7, 2015)

Ah yeah I figured as much. Thanks for the replies.

My boyfriend is Belgian, but it seems unlikely that if we applied for a cohabitation/fiance visa at the moment that it would be accepted as he is still studying for his master's degree. He works a part-time job and we could get a financial support sponsor document from his parents, but I don't think this is enough for the embassy?


----------



## nlf4 (Jun 7, 2015)

Dutchess said:


> I agree. I think your chances of obtaining a visa this way are pretty slim. Perhaps your chances are better if you get accepted into a university and move on a student visa. Getting a degree highly increases your chances of finding a job too. It is a win win really.


I have thought about this, however I currently have to pay back student loans for my American education, and so would need the ability to work and cover those and living costs at the same time. And this doesn't seem very possible as a full-time university student in Europe.


----------

